# Failing RTX 2080 Ti cards caused by Micron GDDR6 memory ?



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 26, 2018)

repeated reports of RTX 2080 Ti failures and how those failures were piling up and making waves on Reddit and Nvidia’s own forums that nvidia had to put a public statement confirming the issue at question and promising to solve it. The statement however was pretty vague about what was the cause of the issue... Now after sometime it seems like the cause might have been unveiled and its the Micron GDDR6 memory. Read more in the link below :

https://www.pcbuildersclub.com/en/2...ches-from-micron-to-samsung-for-gddr6-memory/

Here another link which shows some rtx 2080 ti cards returned from RMA with the memory swapped to Samsung gddr6 :

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...es/rtx-2080ti-new-batch-gets-samsung-memory-/

You might question since All turning cards use micron memory, why people mostly keep reporting the flagship RTX 2080Ti cards for failure ?

the rtx 2080 ti has the highest memory bandwidth so my theory is that the micron gddr6 memory was not ready to operate at those high bandwidths that it resulted in high number of failure, While the rtx 2080 and 2070 have lower memory bandwidths they maybe ok


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 26, 2018)

That's good to know. But it's not like you can pick and choose between which brand of GDDR6 comes on the card you're buying. Until you actually have the card in hand, there's no way to know for sure what it is.

BTW...lots of 2080s and 2070s are experiencing issues.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 27, 2018)

THis... this wasn't proven. And was discussed in a couple other threads here. 

Sammys have died as well.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 27, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> THis... this wasn't proven. And was discussed in a couple other threads here.
> 
> Sammys have died as well.



If you read the discussion in the second link, you'll see a bunch of people confirming that they also got their rma cards swapped to Samsung memory.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2018)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> If you read the discussion in the second link, you'll see a bunch of people confirming that they also got their rma cards swapped to Samsung memory.



were those people nvidia making an official statement?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 27, 2018)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> If you read the discussion in the second link, you'll see a bunch of people confirming that they also got their rma cards swapped to Samsung memory.


I'm not sure the relevance there.

As was(I) mentioned in other threads, it was said previously that the cards would likely see memory from both Micron and Samsung as they are both running GDDR6 as well as both AMD and NVIDIA using the technology. A statement has not been made by NVIDIA. Just because people get sammy ICs back, doesn't mean that Micron is the issue. 

Just because some, maybe all(? - we don't know), have them, doesn't mean that Micron cards are the problem. Again, plenty of information discussing this on the web and at least one thread here. 

This is a premature thread at best, misinforming people at worst at this time.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 27, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> THis... this wasn't proven. And was discussed in a couple other threads here.
> 
> Sammys have died as well.


Nothing is "proven". And probably never will be. Who's doing the investigation? Nvidia? And they're likely to tell the truth about it why? Don't answer that. It's rhetorical.

I need no more "proof" than I already have. They screwed up big time. It's more than obvious.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2018)

I thought they admitted their was a problem? I havent seen them deny anything. Obviously there is a pattern but other memory types are failing as well. Perhaps the majority of the returns are micron?

Nvidia did state the wrong flight of cards made it out didnt they?

Maybe there is no conspiracy with Micron, maybe Micron offered better rates for doing small batches of NAND ICs compared to Samsung or hynix, who might have wanted more volume.

You can go at it any which way you please really.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 27, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I need no more "proof" than I already have. They screwed up big time. It's more than obvious.


You do whatever it is that you do, Mr G. I'll keep on keeping on. 


Side note to all, 2070s and 2080s had samsung ICs as well as Micron too.




Solaris17 said:


> I thought they admitted their was a problem? I havent seen them deny anything. Obviously there is a pattern but other memory types are failing as well. Perhaps the majority of the returns are micron?
> 
> Nvidia did state the wrong flight of cards made it out didnt they?
> 
> ...


The majority of returns are Micron as the first batch was solely micron. There is enough information to speculate either way, but, the thread title is awfully misleading

From NVIDIA: "Limited test escapes from early boards caused the issues some customers have experienced with RTX 2080 Ti Founders Edition," 

Nowhere do they mention bad Micron.....or a memory issue or................


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 27, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I'm not sure the relevance there.
> 
> As was(I) mentioned in other threads, it was said previously that the cards would likely see memory from both Micron and Samsung as they are both running GDDR6 as well as both AMD and NVIDIA using the technology. A statement has not been made by NVIDIA. Just because people get sammy ICs back, doesn't mean that Micron is the issue.
> 
> ...


the new founders edition card batch from nvidia comes in black box and the only difference is the Samsung memory.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> The majority of returns are Micron as the first batch was solely micron. There is enough information to speculate either way, but, the thread title is awfully misleading



Yup for sure. But there can be a million reasons why. But I doubt nvidia "dropping micron" or otherwise having some kind of bad interconglomerant relationship is one of them. I'm certainly going to take a massive grain of salt from normal everyday forum members that are mad their card died, that champion themselves as some kind of media prophet.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 27, 2018)

Keeps on the fear mongering. Makes you wonder whether nvidia has killed some family members or something.

Meanwhile I will keep enjoying my 2080Ti with so called "bad" Micron GDDR6 VRAM.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 27, 2018)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> the new founders edition card batch from nvidia comes in black box and the only difference is the Samsung memory.


Correlation /= Causation. 

It could be something as simple as NVIDIA having a contract for XXX thousands of units initially and moved on. It could be a problem with Micron memory. Either way, we don't know. But the 'proof' of having a different color box and Samsung memory doesn't prove a thing to me. Unlike some, I won't be walking off that cliff with the rest of those who feel that way.

Can you please change the thread title to something that isn't so sensationalist and speculative, please?


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 27, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Correlation /= Causation.


I see you're rather fond of that cliché statement. Here's another one that's equally true/untrue. Correlation ≠ ≠ Causation. IOW...Correlation doesn't not equal Causation either. They can be related, or unrelated.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Nov 27, 2018)

Its TURING


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 27, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I see you're rather fond of that cliché statement. Here's another one that's equally true/untrue. Correlation ≠ ≠ Causation. IOW...Correlation doesn't not equal Causation either. They can be related, or unrelated.


...that is true Mr. G. Thanks for clarifying for those who may need it! You can also help those who didn't know to wipe the drool off their mouth . On a more serious note, its quite applicable here (TPU/forums in general). So many people jump the gun with so little information, it is pretty sad honestly. But yeah, 100% applicable!

Again, I'll wait for more information before I start lighting the torches and brandishing my pitch fork!

Anyway, to the OP: That first link is funny. They quote that NVIDIA pulled the cards from their site is BS... we discussed that here as well... and NVIDIA even commented on it, laughing in fact. I question the source if they can't even get that right... just riding the wave of clickbait and speculation.........


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 27, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Correlation /= Causation.
> 
> It could be something as simple as NVIDIA having a contract for XXX thousands of units initially and moved on. It could be a problem with Micron memory. Either way, we don't know. But the 'proof' of* having a different color box and Samsung memory doesn't prove a thing to me*. Unlike some, I won't be walking off that cliff with the rest of those who feel that way.
> 
> Can you please change the thread title to something that isn't so sensationalist and speculative, please?


Well, apparently nvidia really want to highlight cards with Samsung memory for future potential buyers and that reaction came after the issue came into fruition so that is saying something .


----------



## trog100 (Nov 27, 2018)

so we have a few possibilities being offered up. .. micron memory.. too much pressure on the die.. poor  soldering .. or combination of all of them.. he he

i am sure a little more time will shed a little more light.. my palit 2080ti is running okay.. the micron memory wont quite manage plus 1000 on the memory though.. he he.. 

trog


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 27, 2018)

trog100 said:


> so we have a few possibilities being offered up. .. micron memory.. too much pressure on the die.. poor  soldering .. or combination of all of them.. he he
> 
> i am sure a little more time will shed a little more light.. my palit 2080ti is running okay.. the micron memory wont quite manage plus 1000 on the memory though.. he he..
> 
> trog




I dont see much gain on VRAM pass +750MHz though


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 27, 2018)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Well, apparently nvidia really want to highlight cards with Samsung memory for future potential buyers and that reaction came after the issue came into fruition so that is saying something .


A different box? Ok.

EDIT: Like Dick, Tom, or Jane (or even most enthusiasts without looking it up) is going to be able to tell because it went from grey to black??? Is there anything on it that says v2, or samsung memory or something else which gives an actual clue to what is inside?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2018)

honestly its close enough to black that in a store in an amazon box, or otherwise without having both to compare I might not be able to identify what version I am holding.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm with you there.

One would think if that was the case, it would say samsung on it or the box be a bit more different than what it is.  Mobo makers have different versions of boards to 'fix' them and they are advertised prominently so users are aware. I don't see why, if memory really was the problem, it wouldn't advertise that these are different about as loud as they could (or at least more). That or perhaps its not nearly as big of an issue as the vocal few seem to think is another possibility. 

This thread title though...click bait at best bud (but its par for the course now).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> That's good to know. But it's not like you can pick and choose between which brand of GDDR6 comes on the card you're buying. Until you actually have the card in hand, there's no way to know for sure what it is.
> 
> BTW...lots of 2080s and 2070s are experiencing issues.



And this is why model numbers in stock keeping unit numbers should be able to tell you what is what


----------



## trog100 (Nov 27, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> I dont see much gain on VRAM pass +750MHz though



plus 750 on the memory is what i run mine at.. i run the core at plus 100.. nice round figures and well within limits.. 

trog


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2018)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> If you read the discussion in the second link, you'll see a bunch of people confirming that they also got their rma cards swapped to Samsung memory.



If you read in multiple links the replacement Samsung cards failed as well. So by your comments the replacement Samsung cards failing is attributed to anything other than the memory, but when it comes to micron the failure is memory based? There is something wrong with the cards and unless you are saying both micron and Samsung cannot produce memory it would be reasonable to assume at this point that there is something else wrong. 


https://m.hardocp.com/article/2018/11/21/rtx_2080_ti_fe_escapes_testing_by_dying_after_8_hours


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 27, 2018)

So, thread title change? Close and delete?


Leave it as is for click bait and mislead readers?? Lolol.


----------

